# Wie formatiert man richtig unter Windows XP Wie sichere ich alles



## convo (31. Dezember 2004)

hi leute,
solche threads gibt es schon bestimmt zu genüge.
aber wie das formatieren an sich geht,das weiß ich denk ich.
beim hochfahren des PC's die Recovery-CD von XP einlegen und dann einfach irgendwo (soll easy sein),Foramiteren klicken.
ich hab auch keine partititon,da ich noch ein newbie bin.
aber der PC is schon 1 Jahr alt und sollte formatiert gehören,wegen fehlermeldungen,abstürze,problemen etc.

jettz das größe Problem:

es sind auf dem PC 3 Benutzerkonten angemeldet. Jeder von diesen 3 nimmt andere Programme her,hat andere PRogramme drauf und speichert auch andere Sachen.

So,das ganze müsste man ja auf DVd brennen und wenn XP wieder neu ist,nach der reihe wieder rauftun. 
Jetzt müsste ich wissen,wie ich programme,die ich gedownloadet hatte,sichern kann
wo finde ich die ganzen setups von denen?
könnt ihr mir eine art checkliste geben,die zu 100% richtig ist,wo ich überprüfen kann,ob ich e-mail kontakte gesichert habe,Word-Dokumente,Spielstände, ICQ-nummer,Programme allgemein,die eigene e-mail adresse.
WEbisten,sprich favoriten.Und das schlimmste:

Wie mach ich das mit der hardware dann,wie geht mein Drucker,Scanner,Lautsprecher,und INTERNET (DSL bei T-online) wieder?
 Mir fallen jede Sekunden neue sachen ein.
gibt es da ein tutorial irgendwo,wo ich das überpfüren kann und wo auch erklärt wird,WIE man dahin kommt. denn wie man programme sichert,wüsste ich jetzt auf anhieb nicht.

und dann möchte ich was haben,wen ich formaitert habe,irgendein PRogramm,dass alles mitprotokolloert,wann eine neue software hinzukam und das setup oder so auch speichert,sodass eine erneute Formatierung später dann leichter fällt,denn ich kenn mich vor lauter fehlermeldugnen nicht aus.

also wenn auf ne super seite verlinken,wo ich das pürfen kann oer mir helfen. 
bitte keine links senden,die schon im forum beantwortet wurden,aber ich dannn 50 Seiten oder so lesen muss.
Wenn sowas schon beantoworetet wurde,dann einfach hier 1:1 rüberkopieren und net verlinken,denn in Sachen Suchen bin ich nicht der beste..
Also ich hoffe,dass ich nächstes Jahr dann eine Antwort hab.
Bis dann guten Rutsch und tschüß


----------



## ksk (2. Januar 2005)

1. Setupliste

Mir ist kein Prog oder ähnliches bekannt, welches eine Setupliste führt. Aber du kannst ja nach den Setup-Dateien Suchen. Start/Suchen und z.b.: 
corel*             für Corel Produkte
norton*
Syman*
Age*               für Age of Empire
usw.

2. Worddokumente
einfach die gespeicherten *.doc von den Ordner Kopieren

3. Spielstände
Arbeitsplatz/Programme/Spielname/Save
Jedes Spiel hat in seinen Ordner einen Ordner names Save, und diese Save Dateien brauchst du.

4.Favoriten
Arbeitsplatz/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Beunutzer/Favoriten

5. Eigen Email Adresse
Outlook beim ersten mal öffnen,bekommt man gleich den Asisstenten um die eigen Adresse einrichten zu können. Nach der Eingabe von deiner Email Adresse musst du noch den POP unt SMTP Server eingeben. Bei T-Online weis ich leider nicht genau. Du kannst einfach in den Brief nachschauen, welches du früher von T-Online bekommen hast.
Bsp.:
POP = mailbox.t-online.de
SMTP = mail.t-online.de
Falls du es nicht finden solltest ruf einfach dort an und verlang Adressen von den zwei Servern.

6. Drucker/Scanner
Nach der Installation von XP, bekommst du die Meldung  Neuer Drucker gefunden.
Dann einfach die CD reinlegen und auf weiter.
Ohne Meldung, wieder die Treiber CD rein und einfach Setup.exe
Das gleiche mit dem Scanner.

7. Lautsprächer
Dazu musst du die Soundtreiber Installieren.
Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz und Eigenschaften oder Start/Systemsteuerung/Sytem.
Oben auf Hardware, in der Mitte auf Geräte Manager. Dort siehst dan Sachen mit einem gelben Fragezeichen. Doppelt auf die jeweiligen Fragezeichen und Treiber Aktualisieren.
Falls du eine eigen Soundkarte hast must du die CD reinlegen. Wenn Sound on Board ist einfach die CD vom Motherboard reinlegen und Aktualisieren.

8.Internet
Du solltest ein oder zwei CD´s von T-online haben. Bei zwei CD´s musst du zuerst die CD reinlegen, welche die Treiber vom Modem usw. hat, dann die zweite um glaube ich die Verbindung herzustellen. Sollte ganz einfach gehen.

9.Formatieren
Neustart mit XP, Als erstes bekommst die Frage ob du Reparieren oder Neuinstallieren willst. Du wählst Neuinstallieren. Dann musst du die Partition Löschen in dem du auf 

L
ENTER
B
klickst. Dann auf Enter. Jetzt kannst du wählen wie du Formatieren willst. Ich würde dir die Schnelle Formatierung Abraten. Also die normale auswählen und Enter.
Ahja, vergiss nicht auf die Updates usw.

Speicher dir die Setup-Dateien einfach in einen Ordner dan brauchst du beim nächsten mal nicht danach Suchen.
Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.


lg

ksk


----------



## convo (2. Januar 2005)

VIELEN DANK 
  ich glaube,dass das wirklich ALLES war,was es gibt
  Einen Punkt kapier ich nicht,das wäre der:

  Ahja,vergiss nicht auf die Updates usw.

  meinst du,dass ich dann später die Windows-Updates machen soll,also die normalen Updates für Windwos XP halt
  hoffe,dass dann das nicht ALLZU viele sein werden,da ich einen Traffic von 1500 Mb hab

 hmmm,also ich glaube,dass ashampoo 2 oder wie dieses Windows-Tuner Programm hieß,das mir in meinem falle nicht grad viel ausrichtete,einen Setup-Ordner-Protokoll hat,also da werden alle Neu-Installierten Sachen gespeichert. muss das aber noch genauer anschauen .

 Werde natürlich die normale Foramtierung machen,wenn es eine ultra-langsame geben würde,dann würde ich die auch nehmen,um endlich dann wieder Speed pur haben zu könne und KEINE Fehlermeldungen.

 Im großen und Ganzen sieht es nicht nach viel Arbeit aus,aber wenn man bedenkt,dass auf dem PC 3 Leute sind,mit 3 verschiedenen Interessen,sprich andere Favoriten,andere Programme,dann wird es schon etwas unübersichtlich.

  und wie schaut es mit meinem TDSL-Speed-Manager aus,der meinen Traffic unter Kontrolle hält
  den darf ich ja wohl kaum löschen,oder?
 aber da kopier ich alles in einen editor und muss es dann halt später immer wieder vergleichen. Hab dann zwar 1 Monat lang eine umständliche Art und Weise,wie ich meinen Traffic in Griff halt,aber 1 Monat geht schon ;-).
  wenn es besser geht,dann würde ich es gern so haben,wie jetzt,geht das?

  achja und kamen diese einzelnen Punkte von dir,oder hast du einfach ALLE Fragen,die ich gestellt habe beantwortet?
  wenn du nur MEINE Fragen beantwortet haben solltest,dann werden bestimmt noch Punkte fehlen
  wenn die Punkte von dir kamen,dann kann ich beruhigt formatieren .


  Noch was (noch eine Sache):
  hab hier ein Programm,von dem ich leider die CD nicht mehr hab,da diese kaputt ging....
  auf dieser CD war die Software wie Corel Draw 11 etc. drauf und Word noch,denk ich.
  Kann ich die Setups von den Programmen wieder finden?
  liegen IMMER ALLE SETUPS eines PRogrammes unter:
  Arbeitsplatz/C/Programme/Name der Software/und dann nach der SEtup-Datei suchen.

 Ist zwar eine Suche wie eine Nadel im Heuhaufen,aber was solls. geht das mit der Suche dann einfacher,dass die Suche einfach ALLE SEtups-Dateien sucht,die es gibt
  wie geht das dann?
  oder wie geht dass,dass ich einen PRogramm-Ordner nach der Setup-Dtei durchsuch?

  Vielen Dank schon mal und ich hoffe,dass ich dann ENDLICH formatieren kann.

 EDIT: und was ist mit der Grafikkarte GeForce 4 MX 440?ist die dann genau wie jetzt betriebsbereit (weiß,dass die sch**** ist,aber kauf mir eh bald ne neue )


----------



## ksk (2. Januar 2005)

Die Antworten kamen alle von mir. Und du kannst ohne schlechtem Gewissen Formatieren.

Mit den Updates meine ich einfach wenn du XP Installiert hast das du alle verfügbaren Updates ca. 50MB runterladen solltest. Außer SP2, damit habe ich schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.

Mit dem TDSL_Manager kenn ich mich leider nicht aus, weil ich LAN verwende.

Nochmals zur Setup.exe
Die Datei wird nie in den Programmordner gespeichert, lediglich das Programm selbst mit den ganzen Zusatz.
Ich hab auch mal so ein Problem mit einer CD gehabt. Mit dem DVD-Rom Laufwerk habe ich   nichts sehen können, weil der Rechner sehr sehr langsam wurde.
Mit dem DVD-Brenner hat es dann endlich funktioniert, aber sehr langsam.

Setup-Dateien Suchen.
Am besten geh zur Suche und gib folgendes ein:

setu*
*.exe
*.zip,rar
*.cue,bin,iso
usw.


Wegen deiner GreForce:
Du hast sicher noch die Original CD.
Wenn ja, gehst wieder zum Geräte Manager und da hast unten Grafikkarte mit einem pluszeichen davor. Aufmachen, doppelt klicken und Treiber Aktualisieren.
Wenn du die CD nicht mehr hast, geh einfach auf die Seite

http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


lg

ksk


----------



## convo (3. Januar 2005)

noch eine Sache :
 Wenn ich XP installiert habe,wie soll ich dann weiterverfahren
 Alle Programme von mir wieder installieren
 Oder erst Internet,Drucker und Scanner einrichten?
 achja,wenn wir schon bei hardware sind: auf der CD,die schon 1 und halb Jahre alt ist,sind bestimmt alte Treiber drauf. Soll ich beim Drucker (Epson Stylus C82) auf http://www.epson.com gehen und dort die aktuellsten Treiber laden (wenn diese aber größer als 20 MB sind,dann lade ich sie nicht,wegen meinem Traffic)
 und vom Scanner auch?
 oder soll ich erst Windows Updates dann machen?

 Kannst du noch eine Reihenfolge festlegen,wann ich was installlieren soll,damit ich meinen PC optional fehlerfrei gestalten kann
 Und sag mir bitte auch,zu welcher Hardware ich neue Treiber downloaden kannn und ob es auch nutzen bringt.
 Scanner (Epson Perfection 1260),Drucker (Epson Stylus C 82),Grafikkarte (Geforce 4 MX 440 with AGP 8x), Laufwerke (DVD-Brenner: LG-GSA 4120B, DVD-Leselaufwerk: LG-GDR 8163B), Maus (logitech,weiter weiß ich grad nicht,weil ich nichts mehr finde), Tastatur (keine ahnung);

 Was gibt es noch für SachenVielleicht Lautsprecher?
 wie da der hersteller oder so heißt,wüsste ich auch nicht..
 Und unter Start -->Systemsteuerung--> System-->Hardware-->Geräte-manager.
 Dort kann man auch unter einer Option Treiber aktualisieren klicken.
 Aber irgendwie findet der da nichts.

 Wie gehe ich jetzt genau vor,um dann die Treiber zu aktualisieren und die neuste,wenn es geht


----------



## ksk (3. Januar 2005)

Die Treiber vom Drucker und Scanner brauchst du nicht vom Internet runteladen, da die Original CD völlig ausreicht um zu Drucken und zu Scannen.
Für die Grafikkarte würde ich di den Neuesten Treiber Empfehlen, vor allem wenn du Neue Spiele spielen solltest.


Installationsreihenfolge nach XP:

Treiber vom Motherboard und Grafikkarte
Windows Update (emphelung ohne SP2)
Soundkarte
DirectX
Firewall
Antivirus

Falls ddu beim ersten Neustart die Meldung "Neu Hardware gefunden" für den Drucker bekommen solltest, kannst das auch gleich als erstes erledigen.

CDRom und DVDRom Laufwerke, Maus und Tastatur sind nicht so wichtig, solange Windows die Geräte auch erkennt (was in den meisten fällen der Fall ist).

Wegen den sogenanten Lautsprecher, schätze ich mal das du die Soundkartentreiber damit meinst.
Dafür gehe einfach Start/Ausführen und gib ein _dxdiag_  und Enter. Wenn oben auf Sound klickst, findest du evtl. den Name, Anbieter, Version usw.
Falls dir das nicht reichen sollte, brauchst du ein Programm dazu, wie z.B.: Dr. Hardware oder andere.


ksk


----------



## spirit (3. Januar 2005)

Als Antivirus solltest du aber nicht die Norton Tools nehmen. In vielen Fällen kannst du wieder mit Schritt 1 beginnen. Und wenn ich "viele Fälle" sage dann weiss ich wovon ich rede ;-)


----------



## ksk (3. Januar 2005)

Als bestes Antivir würde ich dir Kaspersky empfehlen.


----------



## MarkHeiß76 (8. Januar 2005)

hi, wie wäre es dennn mit BITDEFENDER 8 professional  ?
 viel besser als das kaspersky antivir, hatte das vorher, bis vor nem monat, BD8 ist super handlich )))))))))))))))))


----------

